# Well it would seem that I am out of luck.............

## FINITE

Well it would seem that I am out of luck with my sound situation. After searching all over the net I have determined that I have the VT8233a southbridge which has the audio controller on it and is not supported by alsa or the latest linux kernel. This really sucks cause the intergrated sound on my mobo is 6channel and is awsome in windows. Guess I will have to bite the bullet and get a sound card huh. Prolly the soundblaster live since it seems to be the easiest to set up and is pretty cheap. Prolly get one tomorrow at walmart or something.

----------

## Guest

Do you have the C-Media 6 Channel Audio?  I have a Soyo Draon + (VT8233CE southbridge) with integrated C-Media sound and it is well supported by the latest ALSA drivers.

----------

## FINITE

This is the information on my southbridge:

VIA® VT8233A (376 BGA) Chipset

- High Bandwidth V-link Client controller  

- Integrated Hardware Sound Blaster/Direct Sound AC97 audio 

- Ultra DMA 66/100/133 master mode PCI EIDE controller 

- ACPI

Also this information is in the manual for what type of sound is on the board: &#8226; Integrated Realtek® ALC650 Chipset (6-channel S/W audio) 

As you can see its the VT8233a. From what I have read here in this forum and elswhere the "a" means that my intergrated sound is not supported. I hope that is not the case though. I am just afraid at this point to continue working on it without concrete evidence that realtek ALC650 chipset is supported for fear of having to possibly start from scratch again with gentoo.

----------

## j7899

By the intergrated sound not being supported it means, that the sound is disable in the southbridge, and should either have not sound at all, or a seperate sound chip onboard. I would look at your mobo if I were you.

----------

